# Specialized  training availlable



## bless (13 Jan 2009)

What are the specialized training that available for MP'S? ie is there an interogation / negotiation course offer. Please provide a list of all the courses that are available. I looking for a course that has mental fortitude, any suggestion?


----------



## Greymatters (13 Jan 2009)

Is there a particular reason you need this info?  

I suggest you join the MP's first and they'll be able to tell you all you need to know afterwards...


----------



## garb811 (13 Jan 2009)

bless said:
			
		

> Please provide a list of all the courses that are available.


With all the in service and out of service course available to us, I'm not going to start typing out an exhaustive list BUT, I don't believe many MP have ever received a negotiator course but there are all kinds who have interrogation courses of one sort or another.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Jan 2009)

bless said:
			
		

> What are the specialized training that available for MP'S? ie is there an interogation / negotiation course offer. Please provide a list of all the courses that are available. I looking for a course that has mental fortitude, any suggestion?


Please check your spelling and grammar before posting. Also, what's the point of your poll? It doesn't even make sense.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jan 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Please check your spelling and grammar before posting. Also, what's the point of your poll? It doesn't even make sense.



recceguy, for what ever reason (and I notice this often), people don't seem to be able to start a topic without a poll.  I don't know why as the "New Topic" button is right next to "Post New Poll" one.  Maybe it's the word "post" that confuses them.  ???


----------



## blais811 (25 Jan 2009)

MP members qualified negotiator are rare, but they do exist.


----------

